# 12 curly babies need homes in SC Kansas



## dreemac (Jul 1, 2016)

Mama Taffy came home from the store 8/11/16 and 21 days later we had 12 babies! 6 girls, 6 boys, all curly. 4 of each sex are black/gray with white markings and 2 of each sex are light beige with white markings. Babies are two weeks old and we'd like to find homes for most of them in 2-3 weeks (First week of October).


----------

